# Devil's Path 2 day 1 night Hike



## skiersleft (May 9, 2012)

As you know, I'm training for a multi day Mount Washington hike. I've already done several hikes around Rockland County and will do Breakneck Ridge within the next week or two. 

In several weeks, however, I'm going to tackle my first very tough hike. I want to do Devil's Path in the Catskills and I want to do it in two (long) days with an overnight at Devil's Tombstone campground, starting at Predigar Road and ending at Spruceton Road with two cars. 

Is this doable? Does it make sense to camp at Devil's Tombstone? Any tips/suggestions?


----------



## summit62 (May 9, 2012)

First post on AZ after a winter of lurking, but you got me on this one as hiking/backbacking is my first love (with skiing in the #2 slot). 

I did this exact hike in the 2 day, 1 night configuartion that you are talking about three years ago.  Many outdoor publications call the Devils Path the toughest day hike in the east, I would say it must be top 3 in the east as a one nighter.    

Only other realistic camping option, other than Devils Tombstone, is the lean-to in Mink Hollow, whether you sleep in the shelter or set up camp at one of the many backcountry campsites nearby.  Mink Hollow is the notch inbetween Sugarloaf and Plateau.  Really, it is personal preference.  If you are the type of backpacker that prefers to do big miles the first day and leave a (slightly) easier hike out on day two, then stay at Devils Tombstone, and vice cersa.  Of course, if you are looking for a  backcountry expereince, Mink Hollow is the place.  The Devils Path does not cross the true summit of Hunter (firetower), that is additional mileage on a side trail.  If you wish to summit Hunter I would shoot for the grind on day one and stay at Devils Tombstone.

This is a truly exhausting hike, but well worth the effort.  Total ascent and descent of 14,000 ft in only 25 miles.   IMO, because it is full of so many ups and downs, and none of them are particulary long in either vertical direction, I find it more strenuous than backpacking the Presidentials.  There really are only 2 miles of flat trail, located on the top of Plateau.

You will have a blast.  Enjoy it.


----------



## marcski (May 9, 2012)

summit62 said:


> First post on AZ after a winter of lurking, but you got me on this one as hiking/backbacking is my first love (with skiing in the #2 slot).
> 
> I did this exact hike in the 2 day, 1 night configuartion that you are talking about three years ago.  Many outdoor publications call the Devils Path the toughest day hike in the east, I would say it must be top 3 in the east as a one nighter.
> 
> ...




Great first post, Summit62.  Welcome aboard.  Don't be so quiet.


----------



## skiersleft (May 9, 2012)

summit62 said:


> First post on AZ after a winter of lurking, but you got me on this one as hiking/backbacking is my first love (with skiing in the #2 slot).
> 
> I did this exact hike in the 2 day, 1 night configuartion that you are talking about three years ago.  Many outdoor publications call the Devils Path the toughest day hike in the east, I would say it must be top 3 in the east as a one nighter.
> 
> ...



I'm glad my post got you to chime in for the first time here. Thanks so much. It was incredibly informative. I'm now more inclined to stay at Devil's Tombstone. I'm attracted to the backcountry experience, but this will be my first solo overnight and I would rather camp somewhere more crowded. Eventually I'll work my way to being comfortable soloing the overnight in a true backcountry setting. 

Regarding Hunter, can you give me a rough estimate of how much time the side trip to the summit would add to my first day hike, assuming that I stay at Devils Tombstone?

Thanks again!


----------



## David Metsky (May 9, 2012)

Devil's Path is a very difficult route, comparable to a Presie Traverse.  Are you sure that's what you want to tackle for your first solo overnight?


----------



## skiersleft (May 10, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> Devil's Path is a very difficult route, comparable to a Presie Traverse.  Are you sure that's what you want to tackle for your first solo overnight?



I think I can do this. In very good shape and willing to work for it. Have the NY-NJ conference maps and been reading about
the trail for a while now. I know it's challenging, but I think I can do it. So, I'm very keen on doing this. I really respect your opinion, so if you think I shouldn't I would definitely take that into account. Let me know your thoughts/reservations, etc!


----------



## David Metsky (May 10, 2012)

My main concern would be that you'll get in late if the day takes longer than you planned.  First time overnights are often marked by carrying way too much stuff, which slows down the hiking and makes you much more tired at the end of the day.  I have no doubt you can do it, it's more a question of do you want to increase the odds of it being an enjoyable experience?


----------



## skiersleft (May 10, 2012)

David Metsky said:


> My main concern would be that you'll get in late if the day takes longer than you planned.  First time overnights are often marked by carrying way too much stuff, which slows down the hiking and makes you much more tired at the end of the day.  I have no doubt you can do it, it's more a question of do you want to increase the odds of it being an enjoyable experience?



Obviously I want it to be enjoyable, although I also want it to be strenuous and tiring. One of the reasons I've taken up hiking is because it's great exercise. So I'm looking to push my body. It's part of what I enjoy. So, I think I'm going to give it a try, although I hear what you're saying.

You raise a good point about carrying too much stuff. I've looked at several lists of stuff that you need for an overnight and stuff you don't need. Are there any lists you can recommend? 

In any case, I will post here what I'm planning to take with me and hopefully you guys can tell me if there's too much stuff. It won't be for several weeks, though.


----------



## summit62 (May 10, 2012)

The side trail to the true summit of Hunter is about a 3 mile diversion round trip and only about 500 ft. more vertical.  It is fairly easy trail but my group, and myself, were so tired by that point of the trail that we skipped it.  The view from the firetower is spectacular, though.

David makes some very good points.  I didn't read the other thread and wasn't aware that it would be your first overnighter.  I have no doubts that you can do it physically, but as someone who has introduced a number of people to backpacking over the last few years, I would not take them on the DP for a first trip.  On the strenuous meter, your first backpacking trip would be right up there with the trip that you are training for.  Not saying you won't do it and love it, but your chances of an enjoyable and positive first backpacking experience will be much lower by default.  The standard Presidential Traverse (Dolly Copp to Crawford Notch) is only 2,000 ft more vertical gain/loss than the DP.  The devil built this trail, for goodness sake!

Do the Devils Path this summer.  But do one or two less strenuous overnighters first.  Get acclimated with your gear and know what you need/don't need/how to properly stuff you pack/adjust the fit of your pack/etc. before you tackle this one.  Harriman has some great options for you close to home.  

Just one man's opinion. Whatever you choose, have fun!


----------



## skiersleft (May 10, 2012)

summit62 said:


> The side trail to the true summit of Hunter is about a 3 mile diversion round trip and only about 500 ft. more vertical.  It is fairly easy trail but my group, and myself, were so tired by that point of the trail that we skipped it.  The view from the firetower is spectacular, though.
> 
> David makes some very good points.  I didn't read the other thread and wasn't aware that it would be your first overnighter.  I have no doubts that you can do it physically, but as someone who has introduced a number of people to backpacking over the last few years, I would not take them on the DP for a first trip.  On the strenuous meter, your first backpacking trip would be right up there with the trip that you are training for.  Not saying you won't do it and love it, but your chances of an enjoyable and positive first backpacking experience will be much lower by default.  The standard Presidential Traverse (Dolly Copp to Crawford Notch) is only 2,000 ft more vertical gain/loss than the DP.  The devil built this trail, for goodness sake!
> 
> ...



I hear you. Both of you! So, any overnighter in Harriman that you recommend?


----------



## summit62 (May 21, 2012)

Grab the NY-NJ Trail Confrence map of Harriman (I think it is actually 2 maps).  There must be dozens of possible loop hikes that you can take.  Identify a route and go for it. 

The Seven Hills trail in the southern section of the park is one of my favorites and less traveled than the northern section.  West Mountain Shelter (in the north) sits on the end of a ridge with excellent views looking down the Hudson to the NYC skyline.  I wouldnt recommend actaully staying in the shelter as it is old and run down but there are many tent sites nearby.  (pack extra water if staying here, there is no water source close by)   I have heard that the Stockbridge Shelter/Cave Shelter area is nice from others, although I have not personally hiked there.  

Your 'hardcore' backpacker might stay away from Harriman, but I think it is a great place for a first trip.  Although there is no sustained elevation gains or losses, it is very steep and hilly in places with some rougher trails and excellent views.   If I still lived in North Jersey I would get out there often.


----------



## Wavewheeler (May 22, 2012)

I've been thinking of camping at Devil's Path because I like remote campgrounds that aren't crowded and supposedly it's not visited as often as most state campgrounds, which is a positive IMO. I don't backpack but was thinking of using it as my "base" to do some hiking on the Devil's Path and the surrounding area. I've hiked up to the Hunter fire tower and Windham Peak. On the path up to Hunter is this really nice lean-to that I would stay at if I was backpacking. 

I like to bring too much stuff to backpack. I'd probably end up with a pack that weighs as much as I do. I'm bad enough when I go on day hikes. :lol:

Just got back from a trip to the Gunks. There are some great hikes there and the scenery is gorgeous! Not much of real work out, even the "strenuous" trails weren't that difficult but the harder trails don't have many people on them, even on a gorgeous weekend, so that's a plus. 

Definitely want to step up to the Devil's Path. The campsite looks pretty nice and it's a beautiful area.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 5, 2012)

skiersleft said:


> In several weeks, however, I'm going to tackle my first very tough hike. I want to do Devil's Path in the Catskills and I want to do it in two (long) days with an overnight at Devil's Tombstone campground, starting at Predigar Road and ending at Spruceton Road with two cars.
> 
> Is this doable? Does it make sense to camp at Devil's Tombstone? Any tips/suggestions?



One of our guys just made this trip recently and he came back saying that three liters of water and a filter is a must. There are very few opportunities to get rehydrated in the summer so this is one of the big challenges along with shedding weight in other places.

They did camp at Devil's Tombstone. A few pics and a short report here:

*Devils Path Traverse*


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks great. I've definitely got plans to head up there soon. Hopefully it doesn't get too crowded at that campsite. I'm off Thursday and Friday as well as weekends so I'd like to head up on a Thursday and stay until Sunday.


----------

